# 55 gallon suggestions



## RLHam3 (Sep 17, 2008)

hey i've got a 55 gallon aquarium with two young jack dempsey cichlids(2in) and 1 young green terror(2.5in) these are all very docile especially for their species. I also have one pleco that is around 8in. I'm using this as a grow out tank so i know that i will need to move a lot out of here. 

Here is what i need help with. I am looking for a cool active catfish that could do ok with my cichlids for a little while. here's what i've been thinking(i'd just want to go with one of these):

1 lima shovelnose
3-4 pictus
1 iridescent shark
1 Pangasius catfish

if anybody knows anything about any of these fish i would really appricate your advice! i'd also love any other suggestions that you have



PS- i'm planning to move everytihng out in less than a year


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> 1 iridescent shark


this is a food fish that could end up bigger than your tank (4 ft) is long. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iridescent_Shark Its on the tetra's list of "fish not to buy for a home aquarium".


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Pangasius catfish = iridescent shark, I think...Or at least they're quite similar.

Both are waaayyy too big. Shovelnose is also too big. Pictus could work.


----------



## wrestlerboy (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe consider some albino corrys


----------

